
Andre Guzman: Time Is Running Out [video] - taliesinb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeh3vOJDXz8
======
taliesinb
Yes, yet another climate change video. But an articulate, calm speaker, short
and sweet presentation, and some clear numbers and scenarios to help
understand what is at stake.

